# HTC one on sprint



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

So, the sprint version of the HTC One is a CDMA variant. What's stopping someone from being able to put the sprint version on Verizons network. Is it possible?

I want this phone so bad, but I figured if it was possible to put it on Verizon someone would've done it already. What's keeping it from being possible? Binaries or something like that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phimuskapsi (Mar 8, 2012)

It's coming to Verizon later in the year: http://www.droid-life.com/2013/03/13/report-verizon-to-carry-htc-one-after-all-late-thanks-to-extra-testing/


----------

